# Where's the purple pride?



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Awful quiet this morning. Vike fans must be licking their wounds. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm not licking my wounds, it was a great game, too many turnovers killed us, we had the chance to win but it wasn't meant to be,that's why home field advantage is huge during the playoffs, Colt, you can start as many threads about the Vikes as you want,I still love the team and always will, just who's your favorite team, and were they playing this weekend,,,,


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm guessing by his classless attitude this morning, he has to check the Monday morning paper to see which team was his the previous Sunday!! :rollin:

ps: I also dislike the Vikings


----------

